# i'm finding omodium stops working



## planeteuropa (Jan 8, 2014)

hi guys when my IBS symptoms are at their worst or if i've just had a very loose BM. i will take 3 2mg imoodium tablets. at the start this will work well but after a few days its like my body build up a tolerance to them and they stop working. should i be upping the dose when this happens? whats the most 2mg imodiums you guys take a any one time? is it dangerous at all to take too many?


----------



## tieudieu21 (Jul 5, 2018)

https://manhcam.net


----------

